# Phrag. Stairway to Heaven



## Drorchid (Apr 8, 2010)

One of my favorite long petaled Phrag. Hybrids: Phrag. Stairway to Heaven: popowii x warszewiczianum (wallisii).

















Robert


----------



## Shiva (Apr 8, 2010)

Beautiful though it seems everybody has a chinese pot like mine.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 8, 2010)

:clap: :drool: A favorite of mine too! :drool: :drool: :clap:
It's been a couple of years since it's first time bloom, has 4 growths now, so hopefully the wait won't be too long.
I got it off ebay in '07 for $35 & it arrived with an OL tag! Less than a year later it was spiking, sometimes I am lucky!


----------



## Drorchid (Apr 8, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> :clap: :drool: A favorite of mine too! :drool: :drool: :clap:
> It's been a couple of years since it's first time bloom, has 4 growths now, so hopefully the wait won't be too long.
> I got it off ebay in '07 for $35 & it arrived with an OL tag! Less than a year later it was spiking, sometimes I am lucky!



You were lucky! Back in '07 we probably were selling them for at least $ 75!

Robert


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 8, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> You were lucky! Back in '07 we probably were selling them for at least $ 75! Robert


I know & it wouldn't surprise me if that's still the price! The same seller also had a hincksianum, no one bid on it so she asked if I would take it for $20 & there would be no additional charge for postage. It was not a plant that thrilled me at the time but I went ahead & took it & am glad I did, I'd recommend one to anyone that's into phrags, an easy carefree plant - 
it blooms......
and blooms .........
and bloooms!


----------



## Candace (Apr 8, 2010)

Woweee.


----------



## valenzino (Apr 8, 2010)

Another plant to put in to thread about Ph. exstaminodium "gandalf" etc,that will be the possible alternative to compare to understand in "gandalf" is an hybrid with wallisii or not....

Very nice proportions...


----------



## etex (Apr 8, 2010)

Can see why it's a favorite! Awesome blooms and presentation! Thanks for showing us!


----------



## Clark (Apr 8, 2010)

This one is real easy on the eyes too!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 8, 2010)

Stunning, Robert. :smitten:


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 8, 2010)

Very beautiful!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 9, 2010)

To die for, well, almost!


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 9, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 9, 2010)

This is a very nice cross, I realy like it! Just gorgeous!


----------



## Mathias (Apr 11, 2010)

Really nice!


----------



## e-spice (Apr 12, 2010)

What an amazing plant.

e-spice


----------



## GuRu (Apr 14, 2010)

Lovely flowers and with these petals its cultivar name is very suitable!:drool::drool::drool:
Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------

